# Art Institutes Certificate Saturdays?



## wannabeapc (Jan 11, 2004)

Has anyone done one of these Saturday programs? There is one coming up for a few Saturdays (6 I think) for Pastry and Baking Certificate program but I'm not sure if it's worth the 850.00 or not? I can't find a schedule to show exactly what is taught, other than the title of the Saturday's class....I just don't want to get in the class and realize I could have learned the same thing watching a good video....

[email protected]


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't think theres such thing as a good video when it comes to cooking and baking. There isn't a better way of learning something besides actually doing it, practical learning. Find out how many Saturdays you've got to do to aquire your certificate before you determing if $850 is worth it or not, I'm paying $3500(Can) before books, tools, and uniform for 8 months and for me, its worth it.


----------



## wannabeapc (Jan 11, 2004)

I think we're probably on a different page. The classes I'm talking about are 6 Saturdays, a total of 36 hours and it's just a Certificate of Completion in Baking and Pastries, it's not actually a Baking and Pastries Certificate. The classes only description online is what you'll be learning that day. It doesn't go in to detail with what is hands on or lecture...etc. Hence my questioning on a good video. I'm a hands on person, I could learn to fly the space shuttle if I got good hands on training, but I don't want to pay 850.00 for 6 days of lectures....I'm just not that kind of learner and I'll leave 850.00 poorer and half asleep from listening to someone all day. This school does also have a larger program, a degree and a Certificate in Baking and Pastries which is quite a bit more financially and requires up to 2 years of courses. Anyhow, just checking to see if anyone had taken any community education courses at the Art Institutes.....trying to get an idea of what is involved.


----------

